# ظهور حمامه فى عظه البابا شنوده الثالث (صور)



## marcelino (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*ظهور حمامه فى عظه البابا شنوده الثالث (صور) يوم 28/10/2009*​ 



 


 




 





 

*المــجد لاســـم الله الــقـدوس*​


----------



## zezza (29 أكتوبر 2009)

انا شفتها على الطبيعة فى الاجتماع 
و عدت من جنبنا كمان 
شكرا مارسلينو على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
و يدى الصحة و طولة العمر لسيدنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*الرَّبُّ يُقَاتِلُ عَنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَصْمُتُون

(خر  14 :  14)​*


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مميزه 

جدا
جدا

الرب يباركك

ويحفظ قداسه البابا*​


----------



## maged18 (29 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسي على الصور  وربنا يبارك حياتك ويحفظ لنا حياة ابينا البابا شنودة


----------



## marcelino (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*ربنا يحفظلنا حياته سنين عدييييييده*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 أكتوبر 2009)

صورة جميلة كتير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركلنا فى حياة قداسة البابا​


----------



## sokrat75 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## kalimooo (1 نوفمبر 2009)

رائع 

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*



































​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

ميرسى يا كوكو على الصور انك خلتنى اشوفها لانى زعلت لما ماحضرتش الاجتماع وكان نفسى اشوفها


----------



## سور (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

*ميرسى ليك يا كوكو*
*الصور واضحة جدا وجميلة*
*ربنا يبارك لنا فى قداسة البابا*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

*بسم الصليب الله عليكى يا ابويا 

مرسية يكوكو ليك بجد اوى​*


----------



## vetaa (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

*مبارك اسمك يارب*
*البابا شنودة طول عمره بركه كبيرة*
*ربنا يحافظ عليه*
*ودى رسالة سلام لينا اننا نطمن من الحاجات اللى بنشوفها*

*ميرسى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*



tota love قال:


> ميرسى يا كوكو على الصور انك خلتنى اشوفها لانى زعلت لما ماحضرتش الاجتماع وكان نفسى اشوفها


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*



سور قال:


> *ميرسى ليك يا كوكو*
> 
> *الصور واضحة جدا وجميلة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك لنا فى قداسة البابا*​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك سور
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بسم الصليب الله عليكى يا ابويا ​*
> 
> 
> _*مرسية يكوكو ليك بجد اوى*_​


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا انجى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*



vetaa قال:


> *مبارك اسمك يارب*
> *البابا شنودة طول عمره بركه كبيرة*
> *ربنا يحافظ عليه*
> *ودى رسالة سلام لينا اننا نطمن من الحاجات اللى بنشوفها*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فيتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويخلى البابا لينا


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*رد: صور ظهور الحمامه فى اجتماع قداسة البابا 28/10/2009 جميلة*

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا توتا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*ثانكس للجميع المرور ربنا يباركم ويحفظلنا حياته *​


----------



## vetaa (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

*تم الدمج للتكرار*


----------



## gofy (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*ظهور حمامه علي مكتب قداسة البابا*



ظهور حمامه علي مكتب قداسة البابا شنودة فى المحاضرة الاسبوعية يوم 28/10/2009 
























الصور منقولة للامانة من المنتديات 

ويمكن مشاهدتها فيديو فى المحاضرة الاسبوعية وكذلك على موقع

http://coptictube.blogspot.com          Coptic Tube  

ظهور حمامه علي مكتب قداسة البابا
http://coptictube.blogspot.com/2009/09/blog-post_4393.html 



​


----------



## vetaa (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا*
*تم الدمج للتكرار*


----------



## hananehab (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*جميلة جدا *

*شكراااااااااااااا*


----------



## +febronia+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

**شكرا علي الصور**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووعه شوفتها فيديو
ربنا يحفظلنا حياته
ميرسى على الصور​


----------

